# What cheap 7-string should I get?



## thedonutman (Aug 29, 2007)

Choice so far:

Dean Vendetta 1.7







Schecter Omen (extreme)7










RG7620 (pushing my budget here)

Don't need to find a picture, you all know what these look like 

I'm definitely NOT getting a RG7321, since the other guitarist in our band has one.  And if a get an Ibanez, it will be a RG7620 or a RG7420.

Any comments/other suggestions?

(I no longer have the N7 thats in my profile)


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 29, 2007)

You can find a cheap RG7420 or RG7620 on ebay. Avoid the Dean.
I personally would get an Ibanez model>? Are you looking only for the trem equipped guitars or are you ok with fixed bridge?

EDIT: Just saw you are in the UK. Btw - this site has a really nice search function as there are many threads like yours around.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 29, 2007)

ESP SC 207, i've got one, i love it. better in just about every way over my rg7321


----------



## thedonutman (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've done some searching on all the guitars.

RG7620/7420- General consensus is pretty good
Dean vendetta- Not much info, some like it, some don't
RG7321- Everyone seems to like it and reccomend it(But I don't want it)
Schecter- Everyone seems to like Schecter

ESP- I've already considered it, but its a little too expensive. I don't want to spend over 300 pounds, they don't seem to turn up on ebay UK much either.

I'm not too bothered about having a trem or not. The quality of the trem doesn't matter at all, since I'd probably tremol-no it.


I think the guitar I'd like most of all is probably the Agile Interceptor pro. Because it has all the features of the list I've got now, and more. neck thru, Nice pickups, carved top...etc.

Too bad I can't get one in the UK?


----------



## Faine (Aug 29, 2007)

If you want the Agile Interceptor Pro, Try to find one on ebay, maybe theyll ship one out there...If not, Do tons of searches on the interenet and see if theres one around your area...you never know man.


----------

